# Estepona electricity and water costs.



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

Hi, just wanted a quick answer please. 

I just wanted to know the monthly cost of Electricity bills and water bills in Estepona area. 

It is a two bedroom apartment, air con, electric water boiler, oven and hob. 

I know it depends on each person, but we dont use lights during the day, or the air con, tv on for about 6 hours a day, wifi always plugged in. 

Also water consists of two showers a day, then just general washing dishes etc, toilet use and washing machine. There is no pool to maintain etc....

Any help would be great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think your location is going to make a huge difference tbh - utility costs are much of a muchness across the country

I live in a 3 bed apartment with my two young adult daughters - all electric, including an electric water storage heater which costs a lot to run. No central heating nor aircon. This last winter we didn't actually need any heating in any case, & in summer we use fans

My average electricity bill is just under 100€ a month - though mains gas is just being installed in my street & the landlady will install a modern gas boiler/water heater soon, so that will apparently cut that cost dramatically :fingerscrossed:

My water bill - showers, loo, washing machine, washing up in the sink - about 35€ every two months


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think your location is going to make a huge difference tbh - utility costs are much of a muchness across the country
> 
> I live in a 3 bed apartment with my two young adult daughters - all electric, including an electric water storage heater which costs a lot to run. No central heating nor aircon. This last winter we didn't actually need any heating in any case, & in summer we use fans
> 
> ...


Our water costs are not much different to yours, at €30 or so every two months, although that's just for two of us.

Our electricity bills are approx €50 a month and we do use gas for cooking and almost all the heating we need (and our water heater is electric too, so it doesn't seem to cost that much). So hopefully when you get your gas installed (luxury!) yes, your bills should come down


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Our water costs are not much different to yours, at €30 or so every two months, although that's just for two of us.
> 
> Our electricity bills are approx €50 a month and we do use gas for cooking and almost all the heating we need (and our water heater is electric too, so it doesn't seem to cost that much). So hopefully when you get your gas installed (luxury!) yes, your bills should come down


I certainly hope so!

It was installed into the building last year - & they're installing it in the street as I type.... major noise & dust, but worth it in the end


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I certainly hope so!
> 
> It was installed into the building last year - & they're installing it in the street as I type.... major noise & dust, but worth it in the end


Be very careful. We've had town gas routed to many areas around here and people were offered very good deals to have it installed in the house. There were even good deals to replace existing boilers etc. to town gas ones.

They were all promised that their bills would go down.

WITHOUT exception, everyone that I know who's taken this deal, are cursing! Their bills have gone up dramatically!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Be very careful. We've had town gas routed to many areas around here and people were offered very good deals to have it installed in the house. There were even good deals to replace existing boilers etc. to town gas ones.
> 
> They were all promised that their bills would go down.
> 
> WITHOUT exception, everyone that I know who's taken this deal, are cursing! Their bills have gone up dramatically!


I've heard that from people who have changed from bottled to town gas. But we'll be going from an electric storage heater which truly costs a fortune to run - & doesn't even hold enough water for 2 decent showers - to a gas boiler which will heat water as required. It's the only thing we'll be using gas for.

Whenever I've had that kind of boiler we've used very little gas - & even with an electric one it's less expensive than this old storage heater.

I can't see that that will cost more - unless we start taking lots more & longer showers! 

Which is possible of course, with 3 females at home.....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You're right. Most of my friends have converted from oil-fired central heating to town gas or from electric central heating systems to town gas.

I think then the costs are high.

Just for hot-water on demand - could/should be less.


----------



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

Ok, well the boiler is this apartment is an electric storage boiler, although it is just used for the hot water only! heating comes from the air which i do not use!!

Are these boilers really that expensive to run?? In my current apartment i use a gas combi boiler, so i have no experience with an electric storage boiler.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

wsteele1983 said:


> Ok, well the boiler is this apartment is an electric storage boiler, although it is just used for the hot water only! heating comes from the air which i do not use!!
> 
> Are these boilers really that expensive to run?? In my current apartment i use a gas combi boiler, so i have no experience with an electric storage boiler.


We use one, and as I said our electricity bills are only around €50 per month. We have it on a timer and it is only used for about 3 hours per day in total. 

We changed from a gas boiler as we are not on mains gas here, and it was not at all nice when a gas bottle ran out mid-shower!


----------



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> We use one, and as I said our electricity bills are only around €50 per month. We have it on a timer and it is only used for about 3 hours per day in total.
> 
> We changed from a gas boiler as we are not on mains gas here, and it was not at all nice when a gas bottle ran out mid-shower!


Ok that is great info. Im hoping ours will be around the same. All our ovens and hobs are on electric too. 

Yeah i can imagine a cold end to the shower would not be pleasant haha!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

wsteele1983 said:


> Ok that is great info. Im hoping ours will be around the same. All our ovens and hobs are on electric too.
> 
> Yeah i can imagine a cold end to the shower would not be pleasant haha!


Well, our oven and hob are gas so I would expect your bills to be higher than mine.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

wsteele1983 said:


> Ok, well the boiler is this apartment is an electric storage boiler, although it is just used for the hot water only! heating comes from the air which i do not use!!
> 
> Are these boilers really that expensive to run?? In my current apartment i use a gas combi boiler, so i have no experience with an electric storage boiler.


We changed ours from bottled gas to electric.

If left on permanently, the modern ones are extremely efficient and cost very little to run. If the modern ones are put on timers, they will cost more than if they're left on permanently.

This is not true of older, less efficient ones though.


----------



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> We changed ours from bottled gas to electric.
> 
> If left on permanently, the modern ones are extremely efficient and cost very little to run. If the modern ones are put on timers, they will cost more than if they're left on permanently.
> 
> This is not true of older, less efficient ones though.


Thats quite interesting.

Ive been told that a new boiler was fitted in January of this year, as to the quality of the boiler itself im not sure, and wont know until i arrive in 4 weeks time. 

Hope its a decent one though.


----------

